# Stylisches Notebook mit ordentlich was unter der Haube !



## masud79 (13. März 2011)

Kann jemand ein Notebook empfehlen dass auch optisch was her macht ( jaa ist nicht nur frauen wichtig !) und gleichzeitig genug leistung zum spielen mitbringt. 
von der optik würde mir das macbook pro gefallen, doch wenn man für 2500 in der teuersten ausführung nur eine mittelklasse graka kriegt, dann ohne mich.
die asus haben zwar power sind aber meinung nach einfach nur hässlich. genau wie die meisten alienware.
budget max 2000 euro

danke !!


----------



## Ezio (18. März 2011)

Da ist das MBP mmn die einzige Möglichkeit. Die Graka reicht für alle aktuellen Games auf mittleren-hohen Details. Wenn du mehr Power willst, musst du große Kompromisse bei Akkulaufzeit und Verarbeitung/Design eingehen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. März 2011)

es gibt bald neue sony vaios. die sehen ganz ordentlich aus und haben auhc ordentlich unter der haube.
von hp gibts bald n refresh der dv6 reihe und die neue g6 reihe. die sind teilweise knallebunt oder im schlichten alukleid. mittelklasse für ganz netten preis


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. März 2011)

schau mal bei mysn vorbei ... sidn partner von pcgh und die neuen sandy brigde systeme sind jetzt auch lieferbar. somit haste ne sehr hohe leistung ein finde ich schickes gehäuse ohne viele schnörkel und nen 1a kunden service


----------



## Notebooknow (23. März 2011)

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber schau mal nach den MSI GX notebooks, z.B. MSI GX660... Die sehen meiner Meinung nach echt gut aus und haben ne gute performance denke ich...


----------



## x-up (23. März 2011)

Notebooks > ASUS > Multimedia > ASUS NX90JQ-YZ065V *BANG&OLUFSEN* bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Spartaner25 (23. März 2011)

Sorry, aber bei einer Grafikkarte	 NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M  kann man auch nur von Mittelklasse sprechen und dann auch noch einen "alten" Vierkerner (740QM)?
Auch wenn das Teil ganz schick ist, sollte man da eher zu einem MacBook Pro greifen oder zu einem HP Envy oder vll. Zu einem der Sony Sbxxxx .


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2011)

Ich würde die Sony VAIO C- und E- Serie in Betracht ziehen, weiters noch die neuen HP Elite Books (die auch ein sehr MacBook Pro ähnliches Design besitzen)


----------

